# reculer pour mieux sauter



## natenok

Hi,

The context is kids and driving, parents putting some limits.

"Non à la mob', oui à la conduite accompagnée, dans la voiture de maman. Espérant peut-être qu'à dix-huit ans vous n'aurez pas les moyens de vous offrir trop vite votre première voiture. C'est reculer  pour mieux sauter? C'est reculer pour mieux grandir, surtout!"

It's the two last sentences that are troubling me.

Delaying in order to____? It's above all, delaying to better help you grow up!

thanks for ideas!


----------



## Raoul_14740

to take a step back


----------



## Eigenfunction

To take a run up…


----------



## pyan

"To run back in order to give a better jump forwards; to give way a little in order to take up a stronger position."

Source: Bartleby.com

A strategic, not very big withdrawal?


----------



## natenok

thanks for the help. so is this then referring to the parents? that they're the ones who are delaying the start of drying in order to make the kid better? for some reason i'm still not quite getting it....


----------



## Teafrog

Raoul_14740 said:


> to take a step back


This has my vote : Taking a step back for a better jump? Above all, it's stepping back to better grow up!
It's the parents talking to their children, and asking a rhetorical Q, before delivering the punch line: you'll live longer this way!


----------



## natenok

Ok, great. Thanks Teafrog!


----------



## Kwistal

Hi Natenok,

It is when I come across expression like this that I am happy to be born a french native . It is a hard one to explain. 
"Reculer pour mieux sauter" is usually used when somebody is trying to delay the inevatable. 
In this context, it is the parents who are trying to prevent the children from driving a bike so they think it's better if the kids learn to drive a car.
But, later in their lifes, there is a good chance that the kids will buy a bike anyway..

hope that helped you.

All the best


----------



## archijacq

"reculer pour mieux sauter" (sens négatif):
en évitant un inconvénient, un danger présent, on s'expose à un inconvénient, à un danger plus grave.

to put off the evil day


----------



## Kwistal

Well Archijacq,
thanks, stupid me, I couldn't find a short definition 

However, just spoken to some english people and they haven't heard of "putting off the evil day"? Where did you get this one from? I am curious now


----------



## natenok

all very interesting. so many nuances!

makes me think of "taking it slow and putting off the inevitable?" perhaps. still doesn't quite capture it though. hmmmmmm...


----------



## natenok

"the evil day"  sounds familiar and yet a little bizarre to my american ears


----------



## archijacq

*"reculer pour mieux sauter" (sens positif)*:
E. Cobham   Brewer 1810–1897. Dictionary of Phrase and Fable. 1898.*
Reculer pour Mieux Sauter:*To run   back in order to give a better jump forwards; to give way a little in order   to take up a stronger position._1_
“Where     the empire sets its foot, it cannot withdraw without much loss of credit,     whereas _reouler pour mieux sauter_ must  often be the most effective     action in that tide of European civilisation, which is slowly, but surely,     advancing into the heart of the Dark Continent.”—_Nineteenth Century,_     December, 1892, p. 990.

*au sens négatif*:
to postpone the inevitable
reculer: defer, postpone, put off, procrastinate, etc.
"put off the evil day":  Harrap's (+ allusion biblique)


----------



## Teafrog

Kwistal said:


> … "Reculer pour mieux sauter" is usually used when somebody is trying to delay the inevitable. I see it differently, in fact I see it as a good thing to do. By taking a few steps back you have a better perspective of the problem, as well as being able to jump much further than jumping from a static position.
> … But, later in their lifes, there is a good chance that the kids will buy a bike anyway. How did you come to this conclusion, the original text  makes no mention of the kids' intention  ?





archijacq said:


> *"reculer pour mieux sauter" (sens positif)*:
> …*:*To run   back in order to give a better jump forwards; to give way a little in order   to take up a stronger position._1_
> 
> *au sens négatif*: to postpone the inevitable.  Reculer: defer, postpone, put off, procrastinate, etc.
> "put off the evil day":  Harrap's (+ allusion biblique)


I'm glad you've added the positive element here, as I was getting quite concerned by your post #9 and it's lack of 'balance' .
I see  this expression as mostly positive, myself 

To cross the Ts and dot the Is for  natenok:
La mob = la mobilette. This is moped: 49cc-ish engine, with pedals like a bicycle (to assist the engine when going up a hill,  as well as starting it). It is (used to be?) the first mode of transport for kids throughout Europe.
Conduite accompagnée, dans la voiture de maman: using mum’s car, with an adult ‘in tandem’.
The parents hope that at 18yrs (Fr legal age to drive a car) the kids won’t be able to afford one.
You know the rest…


----------



## Ami6

Cobham Brewer's translation (given by Archijack): "To run   back in order to give a better jump forwards; to give way a little in order   to take up a stronger position."
is the one I prefer...
However, I'm still not quite satisfied, it's a bit too wordy, a bit too long... how could we make it more compact and expressive at the same time, in English?
Litterally, it's: _*"To back off to better jump forward"*_, however the adverb _"better"_ doesn't quite suit "jump", it doesn't sound right...
_*"Backing off to jump more powerfully" "... more effectively"?*_
Let's see if there are any native English speakers here that can lend us a hand!
Are there any proverbs in English, already in existence, that might describe the same sort of idea?
I understand the French expression mainly as a positive piece of advice, in favor of being cautious.
In the context where I'm trying to translate it, it's in a book of advice to beginner psychotherapist, telling them it's best to avoid taking on borderline clients, even though it's turning down immediate income or business...
"Better to wait and be safe" in this context, would fit, but the whole image is lost...
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

Ami6 said:


> Are there any proverbs in English, already in existence, that might describe the same sort of idea?
> I understand the French expression mainly as a positive piece of advice, in favor of being cautious.
> In the context where I'm trying to translate it, it's in a book of advice to beginner psychotherapist, telling them it's best to avoid taking on borderline clients, even though it's turning down immediate income or business...



What about "*it's a gambit"* ?

It should work for all situations when one starts by conceding something with the assurance of getting into a better position, but is it really idiomatic for these examples? (the driving license and the therapist)

Natives please advise


----------



## clairet

Ami6 said:


> Cobham Brewer's translation (given by Archijack): "To run   back in order to give a better jump forwards; to give way a little in order   to take up a stronger position."
> is the one I prefer...
> However, I'm still not quite satisfied, it's a bit too wordy, a bit too long... how could we make it more compact and expressive at the same time, in English?
> Litterally, it's: _*"To back off to better jump forward"*_, however the adverb _"better"_ doesn't quite suit "jump", it doesn't sound right...
> _*"Backing off to jump more powerfully" "... more effectively"?*_
> Let's see if there are any native English speakers here that can lend us a hand!
> Are there any proverbs in English, already in existence, that might describe the same sort of idea?
> I understand the French expression mainly as a positive piece of advice, in favor of being cautious.
> In the context where I'm trying to translate it, it's in a book of advice to beginner psychotherapist, telling them it's best to avoid taking on borderline clients, even though it's turning down immediate income or business...
> "Better to wait and be safe" in this context, would fit, but the whole image is lost...
> Does anyone have any suggestions?



We (BE) have a rather lame "(we'll have to) take a step back so as to take two steps forward" (which must be related to the much more common complaint "It's just one step forward and two steps backwards" about the difficulty of making progress with something) but I've more often heard the French phrase used, even by people who don't know much French.  But only for the meaning just discussed, never for "put off the evil day".  This has a completely different meaning, so context must be important for French people to understand which meaning is intended.  I looked up this thread because "the put off the evil day" definition (without the other one) caught my eye in a dictionary and I thought it must be a mistake.  Apparently not, even if only half the truth.


----------



## Nyanaponika

I agree 100% Clairet. I too was puzzled by the 'put off the evil day' or 'put off the inevitable' dictionary definitions. I  was also familiar with the use of the phrase 'reculer pour mieux sauter' in English in its positive sense of taking a step back to gain a better perspective (I had come across it in my work as a psychiatrist...)
But this thread has clarified in exemplary fashion that the phrase can be used in either positive or negative sense, depending on context. Thanks, WR!


----------



## DearPrudence

As illogical as it might see, I fail to see the French expression "reculer pour mieux sauter" as positive, even if it must exist too (but that would sound strange to my ears as I have always heard it in a negative way).
The short definition is, as mentioned earlier:
*Retarder une décision inévitable.* (source here)

The original text given here is really not the best example as I don't find it crystal clear.
But to me, it does mean that the parents have told their child: no, you won't drive a moped. Instead, you will do "la conduite accompagnée", that is, drive your parents' car with them.
The thing is that they hope/know that at 18, he won't be able to buy a car so the child will continue to drive with them.
During all this time, he won't be driving a moped alone.

So to me, it is really to put off the inevitable.


----------



## Nyanaponika

Merci Dear Prudence
Perhaps the difference is between how the French and the English use the French expression. Might it be that the phrase 'reculer pour mieux sauter' is used (somewhat affectedly) in English in the 'positive' sense of 'taking a step back to gain a longer term  advantage', whereas the French use (their own) phrase in the 'negative' sense you have indicated, which as you say, is probably the intended meaning in the quoted passage.

One might think of it then as an a sort of 'phrasal false friend'.... a french phrase meaning one thing in French and another in English. 

(Je suppose que moi aussi je recule pour mieux sauter (en votre sense) en m'obstinant d'une telle façon, mais dans la source que vous avez citée on donne 'autre sens possible : prendre du recul pour rendre possible une décision' ..... et l'origine de la phrase "reculer pour le plus loin saillir" (bien que  du XIIIe siècle) me semble plus proche du sense 'positif' . 

Est-ce possible que les français se sont développés au cours des siècles tandis que les anglais retiennent les modes d'antan? ça ne serait pas le seul exemple ..... on le voit spécialement ce weekend....

Mais je reste tristement conscient que francais n'est pas ma langue maternelle! Veuilez la corriger!


----------



## Francobritannocolombien

I mostly understand the expression as meaning that measures taken to prevent a hazard can have the opposite result. Whenever I hear it, I imagine someone stepping back from the edge of a cliff, and someone criticizing that move by saying "c'est reculer pour mieux sauter", i.e. that won't make you safer at all, _au contraire_: stepping back can also help you jump farther, you know! This ironic, negative sense of the expression is also reminiscent of what the "grandmother" tells Little Red Riding Hood ("c'est pour mieux te manger!") in the sense that it brings an unexpected twist to the conversation.

From the context given here, what I understand is this:

(1) A mother should encourage her teenager (say her son) to learn to drive a car, _in her car, with her_, rather than riding a moped on his own. This will buy her some time until he reaches 18, the age when he can legally drive a car on his own - and she can secretly hope that by that time he will not yet be able to afford a car anyway.
(2) Sarcastic and rebellious teen will probably reply that it's a really lame argument and that driving mom's car, especially if _she _is coaching him, won't make him safer at all: "c'est reculer pour mieux sauter!"
(3) Mom, in her infinite wisdom, can reply calmly that it is mostly a way to give him a better chance to grow up. So there!


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Hello all!

I--very hesitantly--would like to reopen this thread to 1) make sure I understand the expression (its double meaning) and 2) see if I can use it for my context (with its double meaning).

So, meaning wise:

 "reculer pour mieux sauter" has a positive meaning and a negative meaning? The positive meaning basically means "stepping back to get a running start"? or stepping back to get the lay of the land before making your next move?

But the negative meaning is "putting off the inevitable"? I'm trying to visualize this... Almost like being on an escalator that's going in the wrong direction. You keep trying to walk off it, but your movements just get canceled out and eventually (probably because you've exhausted yourself) you still wind up where the escalator intended you to go? But then, one post mentioned, I think, that one's attempts to avoid the inevitable only make it come that much quicker... (almost "Final Destination" fashion, or Oedipus...)?

So, my context: 

I was trying to write a short blip of someone who got fired from their job despite his desperate efforts to stay relevant, be a team player, and be sociable and outgoing--borderline becoming a sycophant. As he's reflecting on what he's lost, I was thinking of having him say "Parfois on recule juste pour mieux sauter..." 

I'm hoping that maybe this will get across the idea 1) that he's disappointed that all his efforts have come to naught and he still got fired and 2) that maybe he can use this set-back to take a step back, do some introspection, and figure out what he really wants to do with his life?

I'd appreciate any insight!

Thank you!

~~~Graine de Moutarde


----------



## tartopom

I'd probably say 'On doit parfois reculer pour mieux sauter'.


----------



## wildan1

_Take one step back and then two steps forward _


----------



## Chimel

Graine de Moutarde said:


> "reculer pour mieux sauter" has a positive meaning and a negative meaning?


Unlike previous (French-speaking) contributors, I only use the expression (and hear it being used) in the positive meaning. I don't understand how the idea of "mieux sauter" could have a negative meaning.

So Wildan's "one step back and two step forwards" seems to me a good translation.


----------



## Locape

I agree, I'm more familiar too with the positive meaning of this expression, hence the "mieux" (better). GDM, I would use @tartopom's translation, it will be perfectly understood.

For those who are wondering about that double meaning, there are some explanations online:


> *Reculer pour mieux sauter *(le Robert) :
> - Attendre pour avoir plus de chances de réussir.
> - Éviter une difficulté qu'il faudra de toute façon affronter.





> Cette expression très imagée transmet bien l'idée que, soit la personne recule devant l'obstacle alors qu'elle devra forcément le franchir, soit la personne prend des forces, de l'énergie pour mieux l'affronter. C'est un peu l'histoire du verre à moitié plein ou à moitié vide, tout dépend de la manière dont on voit les choses... (Notre Temps)





> Reculer pour mieux sauter (Wiktionnaire) :
> 1. Prendre du recul (reculer) permet parfois de mieux analyser la situation et donc de prendre une meilleure décision (sauter).
> 2. Signifie aussi, au contraire, qu'en évitant un inconvénient, un danger présent, on s'expose à un inconvénient, à un danger plus grave.


----------



## Graine de Moutarde

Thank you for the insight and suggestions, tartopom, wildan1, Chimel, and Locape!

Now I have the image in my mind of someone running and almost falling off a cliff, but when they back away they accidentally step on a hornets nest--so they probably should rethink jumping!

or...so then, in the negative sense, when you try to escape one danger and find yourself in another, wouldn't that be "out of the frying pan and into the fire"?


----------



## Locape

Personally, I'm not familiar with that meaning, when things could get worse. Only the Wiktionnaire gives that meaning, the other two say that you will have to deal with the problem anyway, but not necessarily a worse one. I'm thinking about someone who's afraid of needles and is postponing his vaccination, but he will get a shot with a needle anyway, today or in 2 weeks.

There's a Termium page about it: _Reculer d'abord ou sauter tout de suite ? _(the link doesn't seem to work), with some examples, like:


> Reculer tant que vous voudrez, vous n'y échapperez pas:
> Au Japon, un accusé ne peut être jugé s'il n'a pas de défenseur. En conséquence, Shoko Asahara, le maître de la secte Aum Shinrikyo, accusé, notamment, d'avoir tué 11 personnes en répandant du gaz sapin dans le métro de Tokyo, n'a pas hésité à récuser son avocat. Il l'aurait jugé trop peu favorable.
> Le prophète de malheur n'a cependant *reculé que pour mieux sauter *: les juges nippons lui commettront d'office un avocat, qu'il ne pourra pas refuser sans autorisation de la cour. (L'Express, 1995)


'Out of the frying pan and into the fire' is different I think, escape a danger only to face a bigger one. There's a few threads on the subject, it's usually translated by 'aller de mal en pis' or 'tomber de Charybde en Scylla' (formal, not exactly the same as the English equivalent).


----------



## JClaudeK

Locape said:


> Personally, I'm not familiar with that meaning, when things could get worse.


Pour moi, c'est le contraire: je connais "[ne] reculer [que]  pour mieux sauter" surtout avec un sens négatif (avant tout en ce qui concerne la politique: des politiciens reculent / font semblant de reculer devant l'opposition mais en fait, ce qui suit est pire).

Voici quelques exemples (Google) de cet emploi:

Nicolas Hulot ne recule  [concernant le nucléaire] que pour mieux sauter: Il s’en est d’ailleurs défendu ce mercredi matin sur BFMTV affirmant qu’il s’agissait plutôt d’une avancée.
L'annonce du retrait provisoire de « l'âge pivot » n'est pas un compromis, mais un leurre du gouvernement, qui ne _recule que pour mieux sauter_ et passer en force.
la pause fiscale attendra, et le retrait de la taxe sur l’EBE n’est qu’un leurre. Le gouvernement ne recule que pour mieux sauter, la seule question n’étant ni quand ni si mais qui va prendre.


----------



## Un Adorador

natenok said:


> C'est reculer pour mieux sauter? C'est reculer pour mieux grandir, surtout!"





Teafrog said:


> It's the parents talking to their children, and asking a rhetorical Q, before delivering the punch line: you'll live longer this way!


The parent himselh/herself asks the rhetorical question, "C'est reculer pour mieux sauter?" This is said in the negative sense. The obvious answer is, "No!" A positive affirmation is then made to counter the negative question. 
My attempt at a translation is as follows;
Is this a setback? (No.) It's stepping back in order to obtain a greater good/benefit/outcome.


----------



## trans-latour

Pour ma part je suis d'accord avec JClaudeK pour dire que ne vois aucun aspect positif ni favorable ni appréciatif dans cette formule.
J'y vois une critique ironique à l'encontre d'une personne qui n'a pas le courage de prendre une décision ou de faire une action dans le moment présent, alors que cette décision ou cette action s'impose, et qu'il faudra bien la faire tôt ou tard.
J'insite sur l'ironie:
-  peut-être, cette phrase est-elle prononcée pour atténuer la critique et encourager la personne qui hésite à se décider: "Tu ne prends pas ta décision maintenant mais ce n'est pas grave, tu la prendras dans de meilleures conditions plus tard." Il peut donc s'agir d'une façon d'encourager un vélléitaire, de faire preuve de psychologie à son égard.
- mais on ne peut exclure la part de moquerie lorsque l'on parle d'une tierce personne: "Elle ne se décide pas maintenant mais il faudra bien qu'elle le fasse plus tard, et, alors, elle se justifiera en prétendant que les conditions sont devenues plus favorables".


----------



## lentulax

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, c'est le contraire: je connais "[ne] reculer [que] pour mieux sauter" surtout avec un sens négatif (avant tout en ce qui concerne la politique: des politiciens reculent / font semblant de reculer devant l'opposition mais en fait, ce qui suit est pire).
> 
> Voici quelques exemples (Google) de cet emploi:
> 
> Nicolas Hulot ne recule [concernant le nucléaire] que pour mieux sauter: Il s’en est d’ailleurs défendu ce mercredi matin sur BFMTV affirmant qu’il s’agissait plutôt d’une avancée.
> L'annonce du retrait provisoire de « l'âge pivot » n'est pas un compromis, mais un leurre du gouvernement, qui ne _recule que pour mieux sauter_ et passer en force.
> la pause fiscale attendra, et le retrait de la taxe sur l’EBE n’est qu’un leurre. Le gouvernement ne recule que pour mieux sauter, la seule question n’étant ni quand ni si mais qui va prendre.


To me, the examples given above prove the* opposite* of the case they are invoked to support. JClaudeK takes the view that the intentions of politicians are always bad , and that if they achieve them things will be worse (ce qui suit est pire); whether this is true or not is irrelevant. The politician has certain aims to achieve; sometimes, rather than advancing to the accomplishment of these aims, he appears to be taking a step in the other direction, perhaps making, or appearing to make, a compromise; his ultinate aims [and why not?] remain the same, and crucially his step backwards is the result of the calculation or judgement that such a step at that moment is the best way to ensure the ultimate achievement of his aims; such a step back, which in some cases may be called a strategic retreat, can be seen as the best way forward in all sorts of situations in life. Someone earlier mentioned 'a gambit' (not 'a gamble'); in a gambit, you make a concession with the intention of ultimately strengthening your position and achieving your aims - in chess, for example, you may sacrifice a piece because you have calculated that  following this loss of a piece you will be able to achieve a decisively stronger position; this is not the work of the devil - it's simply one way of achieving a declared purpose. The person who recule alway does so with the intention that ultimately his decisive forward move (saut) can be made more effectively. An opinion about the value of his aims (perhaps someone thinks that winning at chess is ungentlemanly) is irrelevant.

EDIT : for 'gambit', see #6. However, I don't think 'gambit' would be an idiomatic substitute generally for the French proverb; one reason I think is that 'gambit' isn't  a word all that well known to many native peakers; in any case, it's the difficulty of finding a neat equivalent in English which presumably has led to the adoption of the French original, though obviously that's only used by a minority.


----------



## JClaudeK

lentulax said:


> JClaudeK takes the view that the intentions of politicians are always bad


Je n'ai nullement dit ça ! Il se trouve juste que  leurs reculades (= abandons de projets, puis nouveaux projets souvent (encore) moins favorables) sont plus médiatisées que celles du commun des mortels.



lentulax said:


> such a step back, which in some cases may be called a strategic retreat, can be seen as the best way forward in all sorts of situations in life.


Dans  les exemples que j'ai donnés, les projets remplaçants sont tous perçus par les journalistes/ syndicalistes comme pires:

....affirmant qu’il s’agissait plutôt d’une avancée (ça ne semble pas convaincre le journaliste!).
.... passer en force.
..... la seule question n’étant ni quand ni si mais qui va prendre ["une raclée"]

Ceci dit, je n'ai pas affirmé que l'expression "reculer pour mieux sauter" (= temporiser, attendre) a toujours un sens péjoratif. 
Edit: Elle ne prend un sens négatif que si le projet initial est considéré comme négatif.


----------



## lentulax

Ok - my point really was that using this expression objectively to describe someone's actions, or to recommend  a course of action, it would have a positive sense; but on reflection I see that JClaudeK is quite right to claim that , if you're using it to describe an action in pursuit of an end you think is undesirable, then that is a negarive use.

In the end I agree with earlier contributors who suggested that the English, having adopted the proverb from the French, don't use it in the same way that the French do (so I'd have done better to keep quiet). I don't recall any example of its use by an English speaker in speech or writing  other than when recommending or endorsing a course of action.


----------



## Locape

Well, even French natives don't agree and don't use that expression in the same way, so don't worry! It seems that it has been translated in English literally, hence the positive meaning. For me, the negative meaning should be 'reculer pour moins bien sauter'!


----------



## jekoh

Mais non, le reproche n'est pas de mal sauter, le sens est "reculer pour quand même sauter", ou "reculer pour sauter encore plus". Ça ne marche plus du tout avec _moins bien_.



JClaudeK said:


> Edit: Elle ne prend un sens négatif que si le projet initial est considéré comme négatif.


Pas forcément, on peut aussi reprocher d'attendre le dernier moment pour prendre une décision jugée comme étant la bonne :



> plusieurs médecins et scientifiques ont critiqué le gouvernement, jugé trop attentiste.
> « On a l’impression que c’est vraiment reculer pour mieux sauter »


« C’est vraiment reculer pour mieux sauter » : les scientifiques dubitatifs face aux annonces de Castex


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Mais non, le reproche n'est pas de mal sauter, le sens est [.....]  "reculer pour sauter encore plus". Ça ne marche plus du tout avec _moins bien_.






jekoh said:


> Pas forcément, on peut aussi reprocher d'attendre le dernier moment pour prendre une décision jugée comme étant la bonne :


Dans ce cas, la locution n'est pas appropriée*, à mon avis.


> plusieurs médecins et scientifiques ont critiqué le gouvernement, jugé trop attentiste.


Le gouvernement a trop temporisé, on ne peut donc pas parler de reculade. Et encore moins de _ "reculer pour [pouvoir] sauter encore plus [loin]"._

*Edit: En fait, c'est un raccourci, voire un contresens:
Le gouvernement a trop tardé à prendre une décision et donc,  il va devoir prendre des mesures plus strictes que prévu.


----------



## jekoh

Pourquoi un raccourci ou un contresens ?  C'est le sens donné par le Robert et cité au message #26 :


> - Éviter une difficulté qu'il faudra de toute façon affronter.



Ou par le TLFi :


> Éviter un inconvénient présent pour devoir y faire face plus tard, alors que la situation s'est aggravée


RECULA : Définition de RECULA


----------



## JClaudeK

Ok, je retire mon édit.


----------



## jekoh

Voir également ce que dit _Termium Plus_ de l'expression utilisée dans ce sens :


> Mais comment se fait-il qu’une même expression en vienne à dire deux choses opposées? C’est que, malgré les apparences, il s’agit pratiquement de deux expressions distinctes, qui ne sont pas du tout construites de la même façon. Au sens positif, elle exprime un but : on recule *dans le but de mieux sauter*. Au sens négatif, elle exprime une opposition : on recule, mais il faudra bien finir par sauter, et on se retrouvera alors dans la même situation, ou pire encore. Il n’y a aucun _but_.
> 
> Ce _pour_ avec infinitif sert à décrire deux actions qui se suivent dans le temps, la seconde exprimant un résultat paradoxal, inattendu, non recherché ou contraire. C’est une construction courante :
> 
> _Le romancier avait accepté… pour ensuite se désister.
> La Presse_, 1 mars 2009


Reculer d’abord ou sauter tout de suite? - Desrosiers, Jacques - Recherche par auteur - Chroniques de langue - TERMIUM Plus® - Translation Bureau


----------

